# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Problem with activation

## emmmarian/la

Hi there, I dont know if I am writing in a proper board but I have got a problem with activation, link i receive in email is not working... http://masterrussian.net/?a1029b0d4f7b5a2dd9714457ce1,

----------

